# Rs232 an Laptop anschliessen und ansteuern



## nickname (14. Feb 2010)

Hi Leute,

wollte gerne ein rs232 an meinen Lapi anschliessen. Da es ja keine serielle Schnittstelle gibt, muss
alles über USB laufen. Hab auch ein USB -> Seriell Kabel gekauft.

Meine Frage ist nun, habt ihr da schon Erfahrungen, was die Programmierung betrifft, gemacht oder
könnt ihr mir vllt ein oder zwei Quellen nennen, wo ich mich informieren könnte...

Mein Vorhaben ist, eine einfache LED anzusteuern, (vorerst).

Danke, nickname


----------



## Gastredner (14. Feb 2010)

USB kannst du meines Wissens nach unter Java nur mithilfe nativer Bibliotheken - und damit also JNI und/oder JNA - ansprechen.
Willst du dich ausschließlich damit beschäftigen, dann ist wohl eher C die Spracher deiner Wahl.


----------



## nickname (14. Feb 2010)

Hi,


			
				Gastredner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann ist wohl eher C die Spracher deiner Wahl.


Das wäre auch eine Frage gewesen, ob nicht dafür eine andere Sprache geeigneter wäre?
Vllt VB oder C++?

gruß nickname


----------



## Gastredner (14. Feb 2010)

C und C++ geben sich nicht allzu viel.
Klar, mit C++ kann man objektorientiert programmieren - muss man aber nicht.
Wenn es um Mikroelektronik geht, dann ist neben dem klassischen Assembler mittlerweile aber wohl C das Mittel der Wahl. Zur Unterstützung von VB, Pascal/Delphi und Co. kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## vladimir75 (15. Feb 2010)

Hast du da schon auch angeschaut?

Java Communications API

Java(tm) Communications API Users Guide

A Simple Reading Example
http://java.sun.com/developer/releases/javacomm/SimpleRead.java

A Simple Writing Example
http://java.sun.com/developer/releases/javacomm/SimpleWrite.java

USB
jUSB - Java USB API for Windows

Vladimir


----------



## navino (18. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

irgendwie ist Java mal entstanden, um kleine Geräte zu steuern.
Die o.g. API scheinen irgendwie alle nicht mehr so ganz akutell zu sein.....

Ich habe vor FS20 Komponenten von ELV zu steuern. Da gibt es ein kleinen Bausatz (FS20-PC-Sender FS20 PCS, Komplettbausatz | ELV-Elektronik) mit dem man Funksignale senden kann.
Dieses wird über USB angeschlossen. Es gibt da zwar eine Software (Eventghost mit einen plugin), ich wollte die Anwendung allerdings auch selber entwickeln... (mit java).
Suche aber noch den richtigen Ansatz.....

Freue mich schon auf antworten.

Gruß
navino


----------



## mg_666 (18. Feb 2010)

navino hat gesagt.:


> irgendwie ist Java mal entstanden, um kleine Geräte zu steuern.
> Die o.g. API scheinen irgendwie alle nicht mehr so ganz akutell zu sein.....



na und? funktioniert aber sehr gut.


----------



## navino (19. Feb 2010)

Ja OK,

dann werde ich das mal angehen. Ich erwarte heute den USB-Sender.
Was mir noch nicht klar ist, ob ich das über USB machen muss, oder auch das RS232 nutzen kann ?

Gruß
navino


----------



## mg_666 (19. Feb 2010)

USB ist ausreichend ist ja auch seriell


----------



## Oli (19. Feb 2010)

Hi,

also ein USB to RS232 Adapter ist kein Problem. Du installierst die Software und dein Betriebssystem erkennt die Schnittstelle.

Nun und dann kannst du ganz einfach mit Java-Bibloitheken auf diese Schnittstelle zugreifen. Ich hab das hier auch laufen. Eine Ampelsteuerung an einem Lagersystem.

Sollte kein Problem sein.

Grüße Oli


----------



## navino (19. Feb 2010)

Oli hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> also ein USB to RS232 Adapter ist kein Problem. Du installierst die Software und dein Betriebssystem erkennt die Schnittstelle.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Nun und dann kannst du ganz einfach mit Java-Bibloitheken auf diese Schnittstelle zugreifen.
Das wäre dann die Java(tm) Communications API Users Guide , ist das richtig ?
Meinst du so einen adapter? Hama USB RS-232 Serieller Adapter, 9-pol.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Vor sind da die Vorteile gegenüber jUSB - Java USB API for Windows.

Gruß
navino


----------



## Oli (19. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

zu 1: genau, CommApi von Java Communications API

zu 2: richtig, nur aufpassen. Ich will da ja keine Firma schlecht machen, aber sowas gibt´s schon für 9,95 Euro...


Schönes Wochenende,

Oli


----------

